# Need framing suggestions...



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Galleries I work with usually use the standard blonde or other simple frames with just off white mattes. Minimal metal sectional frames would be another choice. Don't try to match the color of the frame to the work or too much attention will be drawn to the frame. Just go neutral and simple for photographs and make sure you have nice large mattes around the work. Since your photos are a standard size, you can get gallery frames from a catalog.


----------



## pyper (Jul 1, 2009)

Assuming this isn't a very clever instance of guerrilla marketing, black metal frames.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

pyper said:


> Assuming this isn't a very clever instance of guerrilla marketing, black metal frames.


Not at all. I most often use a master framer for things I buy. He does spectacular work and the cost is cheaper than buying my own frames, mattes, glass and all retail. 

Some of the more huge photos I have hanging are in brushed silver sectional frames and have plex instead of glass. The photographer provided the frames with the work and they are alright and were also done by a master framer I suspect. 

Sectional frames come in a variety of colors and not just black by the way. They can be trimmed to just about any size. They have thin profiles that do not distract from the work being presented which makes them popular. 

I do buy catalog gallery type blonde and black wood frames from catalogs for photographs at times. They come with the mattes, glass and backing. Quality is sometimes not the greatest but nobody gets that close. 

Pier One and places like Michael's sell these dirt cheap plastic black frames that are great for quick and dirty presentation of photos. They have a very thin profile, a poster board like matte, and super thin glass though. Everything just snaps together. You just kind of flex them and the whole assembly comes apart. Great for kid photos that change. 

The nice thing about photos is they usually tend to be standard sizes. You can get decent pre-manufactured frames to fit them. Again, and it maybe it is the gallery experience in me, photos should have adequate mattes around them.


----------

